# Telekom drosselt DSL: Klassische Flatrates bleiben bestehen - Gegen Aufpreis



## Matthias Dammes (8. Mai 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Telekom drosselt DSL: Klassische Flatrates bleiben bestehen - Gegen Aufpreis* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Telekom drosselt DSL: Klassische Flatrates bleiben bestehen - Gegen Aufpreis


----------



## kidou1304 (8. Mai 2013)

10-20€?  oO  mich würden  im Mom auch mal die Preise für das dazukaufbare Volumenkontingent interessieren.


----------



## TryMission (8. Mai 2013)

Achso. Flatrates sind also doch noch möglich. War nicht mal die Rede davon, dass das hohe Datenvolumen die Netze zu sehr auslastet? Anscheinend ja nicht...


----------



## leckmuschel (8. Mai 2013)

und heute mal wieder die news, wieviel kohle man verdient hat, jedes jahr mehr als im vorjahr und man ist trotzdem arm wie eine kirchenmaus, geldgeiler haufen.
http://www.t-online.de/wirtschaft/boerse/aktien/id_63301380/deutsche-telekom-ueberrascht-positiv-mit-ihren-quartalszahlen.html


----------



## Vordack (8. Mai 2013)

TryMission schrieb:


> Achso. Flatrates sind also doch noch möglich. War nicht mal die Rede davon, dass das hohe Datenvolumen die Netze zu sehr auslastet? Anscheinend ja nicht...



Wenn man mehr für die Flatrates bekommt 

a) werden es automatisch weniger die die Nutzen 
b) wird mehr eingenommen für Ausbauarbeiten

Was ist daran unverständlich?


----------



## LordCrash (8. Mai 2013)

Warum kündigen die nicht einfach gleich an, dass sie die Preise für ihre Flats erhöhen werden und für alle, die nicht mehr bezahlen wollen, ein Volumenlimit einführen?

Mein Gott, wie kann man nur so bescheuert sein bei der Telekom und einen Shitstorm heraufbeschwören, wenn es doch nur darum geht, die Preise zu erhöhen.........


----------



## Sakurai (8. Mai 2013)

Na das ist doch eine löbliche Entwicklung, man will also den heutigen Standard abschaffen um durch Volumenpakete extra zu kassieren. Weiterhin werden trotzdem Pakete mit unbegrenzten Volumen angeboten, nur teurer.

Am Ende zahlen also ALLE weiterhin den gleichen Preis (die haben sich ja seit den 2.Mai nichts verändert) für ansich weniger Leistung, nur wer mehr will, egal ob durch Volumenupgrade oder das generelle volumenunbegrenzte Paket, zahlt eben mehr.

Also alles was sich ne Menge Befürworter so wünschen/gedacht haben trifft nicht ein, denn die Preise wurden nicht gesenkt, stattdessen gibt es Zusatzkosten.
An der Leistung wird sich so weiterhin auch nichts ändern (auf vielen Seiten lese ich immer wieder die Sache, das Leute denken mit dem neuen System wäre plötzlich das Internet bzw. deren Leitung schneller...).
Die 3% der Nutze welche heutzutage die Leistung ihrer bezahlten Tarife ausnutzen, dürfen halt mehr zahlen. Alle anderen zahlen weiterhin den gleichen Preis und werden weiterhin mit ihren "teuren" Tarifen nur Mails checken, bissl im Web und auf Facebook surfen etc. und nur ein Bruchteil des möglichen nutzen.

Hätte man keine Hintergedanken würde man dass so machen wie 1&1, einfach volumenbegrenzte Tarife einführen für weniger Geld, somit würde man den Wenig- und Durchschnittssurfern entgegenkommen und die jetztigen Tarife so beibehalten wie sie sind.

Aber: Gewinnmaximierung


Stattdessen klatscht man der Bevölkerung einige Lügen auf den Tisch... traurigerweise wird das auch noch geglaubt und akzeptiert.


PS: Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn man in weiteren 10 Jahren mit den selben Behauptungen den Minutentarif einführen würde.


----------



## Deewee (8. Mai 2013)

Das ist ja nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange...
die wollen scheinbar in Zukunft auch den Traffic (frei nach Amerikanischem Vorbild) kontrollieren.
Die Telekom pisst momentan mit geballter Kraft auf die Netzneutralität und Freiheit die wir in Europa geniessen.
Wer sowas weiterhin unterstützt ist selber Schuld wenn bei uns bald zustände wie in China herrschen.

Direkt kündigen den Saftladen, das geht garnicht.


----------



## Vordack (8. Mai 2013)

Sakurai schrieb:


> Aber: Gewinnmaximierung



Auch etwas mit dem sich jede gewinnbringende Firma beschäftigt, ist das normalste auf der Welt (in unserer Marktwirtschaft).

Ich bin mal gespannt wie es sich in 2-3 Jahren bei den Anbietern verhält die auf T-Leitungen angewiesen sind.


----------



## Kratos333 (8. Mai 2013)

Jo, das is ganz einfach eine preiserhöhung. Die schweine!
Internet sollte jeder besitzen heutzutage. Die sollen lieber mal erreichen das jeder eine schnelle leitung bekommen kann den dann steigt automatisch der gewinn.

Telekom ist eh teuer ohne ende und im P/L verhältnis total schlecht.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (8. Mai 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Wenn man mehr für die Flatrates bekommt
> 
> a) werden es automatisch weniger die die Nutzen
> b) wird mehr eingenommen für Ausbauarbeiten
> ...


Wenn nur die 3% Vielnutzer den Aufpreis zu zahlen bereit sind, kommen keine spürbaren Einnahmen zustande (~90 Millionen Euro pro Jahr bei 20€ Zuschlag). Auch den Leuten der Telekom ist klar, dass benötigte Bandbreite und verursachter Traffic für Normalnutzer kontinuierlich steigen, und das obwohl hier zulande noch kein Äquivalent zu Netflix/Hulu verfügbar ist. Also werden auch normale Nutzer die absichtlich gering angelegten Decken sprengen und den Aufschlag zahlen müssen. Ginge es nur um die 40-90 Mille, so hätten sie sich den Shitstorm sparen und den Betrag auf alle 12,4 Millionen Breitbandanschlüsse legen können.

Was den Ausbau angeht, so war mein letzter Kenntnisstand, dass nur FTTH am Geldbeutel zerrt. Beim Rest des Netzes sind a) Kapazitäten im Überfluss vorhanden oder b) sehr kostengünstig erweiterbar, da die LWL noch Platz ohne Ende haben und nur die Anschlusstechnik ersetzt/erweitert werden braucht. Ich könnte natürlich falsch liegen, da mein Wissen noch aus der Zeit stammt, als FTTH als zu teuer für die letzte Meile abgestempelt und voll auf Kupfer gesetzt wurde. Brilliante Entscheidung damals, Chapeau, übertroffen nur von der Privatisierung des Netzes -- müsste man alle ins Moor zum Torfstechen schicken. 

Allgemein würd ich sagen, dass eine Volumenbegrenzung nichts an der Auslastung des Netzes ändern würde, da zumindest zu Beginn der Bezugsperioden auch weiterhin in den HVStd die gleiche Bandbreite benötigt werden würde, und innerhalb des Telekom-Netzes nur die Bandbreite eine reelle Begrenzung darstellt. Wenn sie wegen YouTube und YouPorn zuviel Traffic im Peering mit den US-Betreibern haben, würde ein Netzausbau innerhalb Deutschlands daran nichts ändern, zumindest nicht im Positiven für die Telekom.

In den USA hat Google den alteingesessenen Netzbetreibern durch den Aufbau einiger lokaler Glasfasernetze schon Feuer unterm Arsch gemacht. Sowas wäre hier auch mal angebracht...


----------



## Vordack (8. Mai 2013)

Wenn das Wörtchen "wenn" nicht wär' dann wär' mein Dad kein Millionär 

Meine Prognose lautet dass mindestens 50% die Mehrkosten schlucken.


----------



## Dab0 (8. Mai 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Wenn man mehr für die Flatrates bekommt
> 
> a) werden es automatisch weniger die die Nutzen
> b) wird mehr eingenommen für Ausbauarbeiten
> ...


 
 lol hast dir das mal durchgelesen bevor du es gepostet hast?!  wie annere schon schrieben isses nur ne verkappte preiserhöhung zur gewinnmaximierung! und das mit dem netz das die steuerzahler bezahlt ham!!!  trafficprobs ham die keine nur bestimmte aktionäre die den hals net vollkriegen können


----------



## High-Tech (8. Mai 2013)

2016 wirst aber auch ein ganz anderes Verhältnis an Vielnutzern haben als jetzt im Jahre 2013. Der Traffic ist die letzten Jahre um ein Vielfaches angestiegen, dank Einführung und Auslagerung vieler Dienste ins Internet (Cloud, Digitale Downloads, Videostreaming) und der Verbreitung dicker Leitungen wirst die nächsten Jahre erst recht eine Vervielfachung des Traffics erreichen.

Bis 2016 könnten es also schon 10% (oder sonst eine Zahl) sein .. und dann sieht die Rechnung allmählich anders aus. Interessant ist allerdings, was die Konkurrenz machen wird .. und ob sie die Lasten überhaupt tragen können.


----------



## Bonkic (8. Mai 2013)

Kratos333 schrieb:


> Telekom ist eh teuer ohne ende und im P/L verhältnis total schlecht.


 
wenn dem so wäre, würde sich doch unweigerlich die frage stellen, weshalb die telekom trotzdem zig millionen kunden hat.


----------



## RedDragon20 (8. Mai 2013)

Ich würde mich mit 10 bis 20 Euro im Monat mehr eher anfreunden, als mit einer Drosselung. Allerdings sollte die Telekom dann auch einen ordentlichen Service und Support liefern, den sie eben bis dato nie wirklich geliefert haben.


----------



## danthe (8. Mai 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wenn dem so wäre, würde sich doch unweigerlich die frage stellen, weshalb die telekom trotzdem zig millionen kunden hat.


Weil Hinz und Kunz da nicht groß drauf achten und Preise vergleichen. Otto-Normalbenutzer nimmt meistens das, was am offensichtlichsten ist und denkt sich nichts dabei.
Zudem gibt es so einige Adressen, bei denen außer Telekom nichts in Frage kommt, weil etwa Kabel Deutschland oder andere Anbieter dort kein Internet anbieten.


----------



## Vordack (8. Mai 2013)

Dab0 schrieb:


> lol hast dir das mal durchgelesen bevor du es gepostet hast?!  wie annere schon schrieben isses nur ne verkappte preiserhöhung zur gewinnmaximierung! und das mit dem netz das die steuerzahler bezahlt ham!!!  trafficprobs ham die keine nur bestimmte aktionäre die den hals net vollkriegen können



Was "andere" schreiben ist von den Fakten des öfteren Meilenweit entfernt, besonders auf pcgames.de 

Natürlich ist es eine Preiserhöhung! Dazu muss man nicht zwischen den Zeilel lesen oder die "pöse Telekom" durchschaut haben  Es ist eine Preiserhöhung da die Datenvolumen kontinuierlich steigern. Der Unterschied zum bestehenden Systen ist daß nur Leute die auch effektiv mehr nutzen die Mehrkosten tragen müssen und nicht alle die ne "Flatrate" haben den hohen Verbrauch einer Minderheit tragen müssen.

Manchmal denkte ich echt das Bretter dazu erfunden wurden sind sie Leuten vor den Kopf zu nageln...


----------



## Bonkic (8. Mai 2013)

danthe schrieb:


> Weil Hinz und Kunz da nicht groß drauf achten und Preise vergleichen. Otto-Normalbenutzer nimmt meistens das, was am offensichtlichsten ist und denkt sich nichts dabei.


 
wie passt denn das zur geiz ist geil-mentalität, die gerade den deutschen immer nachgesagt wird? passt ja nicht so ganz zusammen, würde ich behaupten.


----------



## Vordack (8. Mai 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wie passt denn das zur geiz ist geil-mentalität die gerade den deutschen immer nachgesagt wird? passt ja nicht so ganz zusammen, würde ich behaupten.


 
Was Deutschen noch wichtiger ist als Geiz ist Geil ist "Sicherheit". Schon jetzt sind sehr viele bei der Telekom obwohl es günstigere Alternativen gibt.

Lieber garantierte 1,5 % im Sparbuch als einen Aktienfonds wo der Gewinn nicht *garantiert* ist (aber fast garantiert mehr als 1,5).
Lieber ein Vertrag bei der bekannten Telekom als ein Vertrag bei einem dieser "neuen" Anbieter die vielleicht sogar Telekom Leitungen benutzen und nie beim Staat waren.

Glaub mir, ich habe im Finanzbranche als auch in der Telekommunikationbrache im Verkauf gearbeitet.


----------



## Deewee (8. Mai 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wenn dem so wäre, würde sich doch unweigerlich die frage stellen, weshalb die telekom trotzdem zig millionen kunden hat.


 
Wieviel Millionen davon sind Rentner, die nicht mal ein Internet Anschluss haben sondern einfach nur einen normalen Telefon Anschluss?
"Ach Kindchen, Telekom da sind wir schon über 30 Jahre...da gehen wir nicht weg!"

Und wieviele leben in ländlichen Gegenden, wo vernünftiges DSL nicht verfügbar ist, sondern nur per LTE Internet angeboten wird?
LTE gibts von der Telekom übrings bis heute nicht per Flatrate, das haben sie direkt mit Traffic Volumen angeboten.


----------



## LordCrash (8. Mai 2013)

Kratos333 schrieb:


> Telekom ist eh teuer ohne ende und im P/L verhältnis total schlecht.



Naja, außer Telekom und Vodafone (und ein paar Partner) bietet eben keiner hierzulande VDSL an. Internet übers Fernsehkabel mag für manche eine Alternative sein, aber nicht für alle. Ich persönlich zahle lieber 10€ im Monat mehr und habe dafür eine stabile VDSL Leitung zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit als Internet über Fernsehkabel, das zu Stoßzeiten in manchen Gegenden (Ballungsräumen) schon mal deutlich langsamer werden kann oder ab und zu auch mal ganz ausfällt....

Gerade wenn man das Netz auch beruflich nutzt (und braucht) und es auch intensiv nutzt, gibt es derzeit zu VDSL leider kaum eine vergleichbare Alternative. Ich hoffe ja immer noch, dass irgendwann das LTE Netz soweit ausgebaut ist, dass man auf kabelgebundes Internet größtenteils verzichten kan, aber das ist noch reine Zukunftsmusik.

Ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob und wann 1&1 nachzieht und ihre Tarife anpasst. Immerhin habe ich ja gerade bei 1&1 einen VDSL Vertrag abgeschlossen, da hier explizit keine Volumenbeschränkung inbegriffen ist und das ganze immer noch 10€ billiger ist als direkt bei der Telekom, obwohl 1&1 das T-COM VDSL Netz nutzt.


----------



## Bonkic (8. Mai 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Glaub mir, ich habe im Finanzbranche als auch in der Telekommunikationbrache im Verkauf gearbeitet.


 
ach so. dann glaub ich dir natürlich. 



			
				Deewee schrieb:
			
		

> Wieviel Millionen davon sind Rentner, die nicht mal ein Internet  Anschluss haben sondern einfach nur einen normalen Telefon Anschluss?



keine ahnung.



> "Ach Kindchen, Telekom da sind wir schon über 30 Jahre...da gehen wir nicht weg!"


schwer möglich. die deutsche telekom existiert noch keine 20 jahre. 



> Und wieviele leben in ländlichen Gegenden, wo vernünftiges DSL nicht verfügbar ist, sondern nur per LTE Internet angeboten wird?


ebenfalls keine ahnung.


----------



## Moleny (8. Mai 2013)

kidou1304 schrieb:


> 10-20€?  oO  mich würden  im Mom auch mal die Preise für das dazukaufbare Volumenkontingent interessieren.


 Das habe ich mich auch gefragt. Am Ende ist man vermutlich mit dem dazu kaufen von Volumen billiger dran. Sprich die Telekom bietet damit, unter dem Vorwand dem Kunden entgegen zu kommen, eine Alternative an die keine Wirkliche ist.


----------



## theking2502 (8. Mai 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Was "andere" schreiben ist von den Fakten des öfteren Meilenweit entfernt, besonders auf pcgames.de
> 
> Natürlich ist es eine Preiserhöhung! Dazu muss man nicht zwischen den Zeilel lesen oder die "pöse Telekom" durchschaut haben  Es ist eine Preiserhöhung da die Datenvolumen kontinuierlich steigern. Der Unterschied zum bestehenden Systen ist daß nur Leute die auch effektiv mehr nutzen die Mehrkosten tragen müssen und nicht alle die ne "Flatrate" haben den hohen Verbrauch einer Minderheit tragen müssen.
> 
> Manchmal denkte ich echt das Bretter dazu erfunden wurden sind sie Leuten vor den Kopf zu nageln...


 
Nun, jeder muss diesen Preis zahlen. Bei einer 16Mbit/s (der meiste genutzte Tarif) hat ein Volumen von 75GByte. Das ist nicht viel. Was glaubst du, was für einen Trafik im Monat du alleine beim täglichen Surfen im Internet hast, ohne Youtube und so. Und willst du freiwillig auf 720p verzichten und alles nur mit 260i oder was das ist schauen, damit du "schnell" bist". Die Otto Normalverbraucher, welche jetzt nicht SO die Ahnung haben (die Mehrheit), haben meist keinen Werbeblocker. Was glaubst du, wieviele MByte an Werbung die sich täglich runterladen. Und was ist mit denen, welche das Internet beruflich nutzen? Die zahlen dann noch mal mehr.
Diese 75 Gbyte sind schneller aufgebracht als du dir vorstellen kannst. Und die Drosselung auf einen Downstream von 48Kilobyte/s (Nicht Kilobit) ist doch eher einer Erpressung als eine Alternative.

Und das Argument "Der Trafik wird unglaublich steigen." Das ist richtig, aber er wird nicht diese Vorrausgesagten Kosten erreicht, denn es wird bessere Technik geben. Vor 10 Jahren war das höhste der Gefühle zweifaches ISDN zu einem unglaublich hohen Preis.
Die Technik ist besser geworden, der Trafik ist gestiegen und auch die Kundenanzahl ist gestiegen. Das Resultat: Der Preis sank.

Was Telekom hier macht ist sein Monopol als Telekomonikationsanbieter auszuspielen. Auch wenn es viele Anbieter gibt; die mieten sich alle ihre Leitungen (und sogar die Telefonnummern/-anschlüsse) von der Telekom. Und da Telekom das Monopol hat können die Jammern und sagen "Wir müssen ausbauen".
Und ja, sie müssen in den ländlichen Gebieten ausbauen. Aber das erzeugt keine Kosten, welche Telekom da vorrechnet. Auch die Serverkapazitäten, die Telekom vorgibt dann zu brauchen, sind unverhältnismäsig. Die wollen nur jetzt alles bauen um Kapazitäten zu haben, die sie dann doppel und dreifach Gewinnbringend ans Ausland verkaufen können. (Auch das macht Telekom schon lange. Durch deutsche Rechenzentren laufen auch Datenströme aus östereichiche, schweizerische, französische und andere Länder Haushälter die mit der Telekom ins Netz gehen.)

Auf was ich hinaus will. Telekom nutzt sein Monopol aus um Geld zuschäffeln. Diese Aktionen sind mit Tatsachen begründet, die so nicht nachvollziehbar sind. Und meist ist wirklich nur die "Letzte Maile" Kupfer. Im Hauptnetz ist schon länger Glasfaser. Da kostengrünstiger, schneller, robuster und störungsfreier.


----------



## Vordack (8. Mai 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ach so. dann glaub ich dir natürlich.


 


Ich habe mit hunderten von Menschen (aus unterschiedlichen Schichten/Umfeldern) zu tun gehabt die nicht auf PC Games - News, Tests, Cheats und Videos zu PC-Spielen surfen und das Tenor von 90%+ war eben genau dieses.

Aber wie heisst es doch so schön bild Dir Deine Meinung  

Ach ja, mit Deiner Anmerkung daß die Telekom noch nicht mal  20 Jahre existiert magst Du zwar Recht haben, aber glaubst Du einem Rentner der seit 30 Jahren bei der Telekom ist (war davor Deutshce Bundespost Telekom) kümmert das wie es genau heisst? Er musste nicht wechseln und hat damals alles von der DB Telekom übernommen.


----------



## Vordack (8. Mai 2013)

theking2502 schrieb:


> Nun, jeder muss diesen Preis zahlen.



Jeder der mehr als 75 Gbit im Monat nutzt. Ich habe monatlich einen Traffic von 70-200 GB, je nachdem wie viel ich konsumiere. 

Allerdings werde ich nicht zahlen müssen da ich bei KD bin.



> Und das Argument "Der Trafik wird unglaublich steigen." Das ist richtig, aber er wird nicht diese Vorrausgesagten Kosten erreicht, denn es wird bessere Technik geben. Vor 10 Jahren war das höhste der Gefühle zweifaches ISDN zu einem unglaublich hohen Preis.
> Die Technik ist besser geworden, der Trafik ist gestiegen und auch die Kundenanzahl ist gestiegen. Das Resultat: Der Preis sank.



Und was sagt uns das? Das während der ISDN zeiten und danach wenig Geld in ausbauarbeiten investiert wurde, etwas, das die Telekom jetzt bereut und nachbessern möchte.



> Was Telekom hier macht ist sein Monopol als Telekomonikationsanbieter auszuspielen.



Wer soll sich sonsz um die Leitungen der Telekom kümmern? KD? Alice? 


Zu Deinen behjauptungen die ich bewusst überlesen habe hätte ich gerne konkrete Beweise mit Links, nicht einfach Behauptungen ohne Nachweis.


----------



## Deewee (8. Mai 2013)

theking2502 schrieb:


> Nun, jeder muss diesen Preis zahlen. Bei einer 16Mbit/s (der meiste genutzte Tarif) hat ein Volumen von 75GByte. Das ist nicht viel.



Vorallem muss du bedenken wieviel von den 16k tatsächlich bei den (meisten) Kunden ankommen.
Ich leb hier ziemlich zentral im Ruhrpott, hatte früher auch eine 16k Leitung bei der Telekom, und auch bei Versatel.
Von den 16k sind 8-9k hier tatsächlich angekommen.
Die wollen sich die "Leistung" dick bezahlen lassen, bringen auf der anderen Seite aber nur 50% Leistung.

Dann wird immer gepredigt wie teuer doch Traffic heutzutage ist, also Datenpakete von einem Rechner auf den anderen schicken.
Wenn ich hier in meinem Netzwerk was von dem einen Rechner auf den nächsten schiebe kostet das genau 0,00 Euro.
Welcher findige Geschäftsmann hat sich diesen groben Unfug ausgedacht?

Muss der selbe gewesen sein, der damals Gebühren für SMS eingeführt hat.

Im Norden oben Schweden / Norwegen etc gibts bald Internetleitungen mit 400+Mbit/s, und wir hier in Deutschland steuern mit Volldampf in die Steinzeit zurück.


----------



## OField (8. Mai 2013)

Deewee schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier in meinem Netzwerk was von dem einen Rechner auf den nächsten schiebe kostet das genau 0,00 Euro.
> Welcher findige Geschäftsmann hat sich diesen groben Unfug ausgedacht?


 
Klar weil du dein Netzwerk auch selbst finanzierst. Dir ist schon bewusst, dass hinter dem Internet eine gigantische Infrastruktur steht, die bezahlt werden muss?


----------



## Datamind (8. Mai 2013)

Deewee schrieb:


> Vorallem muss du bedenken wieviel von den 16k tatsächlich bei den (meisten) Kunden ankommen.
> Ich leb hier ziemlich zentral im Ruhrpott, hatte früher auch eine 16k Leitung bei der Telekom, und auch bei Versatel.
> Von den 16k sind 8-9k hier tatsächlich angekommen.
> Die wollen sich die "Leistung" dick bezahlen lassen, bringen auf der anderen Seite aber nur 50% Leistung.
> ...


 
So siehts aus, Willkommen in der Bananenrepublik 

Wir liegen mit den Internetanschlüssen gerade mal so im Mittelmaß, ein Bandbreitenparadies stelle ich mir anders vor. Solange uns Afrika nicht überholt bin ich noch erleichtert ^^
Hauptsache der Rubel rollt, die Konzerne und andere Bonzen können sich die Taschen vollstopfen, da wird alles andere gerne in Kauf genommen...

PS: Ich habe auch 16 Mbit/s, aber bekomme nur 13 Mbit/s. Natürlich MUSS ich den vollen Preis bezahlen, ich glaube ich laste jetzt jeden Tag meine Leitung voll aus bis ich den Provider wechsel durchgeführt habe.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Mai 2013)

Dann sind sie aber auch dazu verpflichtet, überall und für Jeden das Internet auszubauen, auch in ländlichen Gegenden. Ich denke, die Leute wären sicher auch bereit dafür zu zahlen, wenn jeder auch wirklich eine schnelle Internetleitung bekommen würde.
Das Leben ist immer ein Nehmen und ein Geben, was sich leider bei solchen Firmen noch nicht rumgesprochen hat, sondern die immer nur am Nehmen sind.
Wenn jeder superschnelles Internet dadurch kriegen würde, würde ich auch 5-10 Euro im Monat mehr zahlen. Das ist aber dann auch ein Muss, da gibt es keine Ausreden mehr. Wenn sie das aber nicht tun werden, dann werde ich auch wechseln.


----------



## Deewee (8. Mai 2013)

OField schrieb:


> Klar weil du dein Netzwerk auch selbst finanzierst. Dir ist schon bewusst, dass hinter dem Internet eine gigantische Infrastruktur steht, die bezahlt werden muss?


 
Faktisch kostet es keinen einzigen Cent wenn ich ein 1000MB Datenpaket von einem Haushalt in Bayern über das Internet zu einem Haushalt in Hamburg schicke.
Die Infrastruktur gab es schon lange vor dem Internet, da jeder Haushalt in Deutschland ohnehin ein Telefonanschluss hat.

Die müsste das ganze vielleicht mal ausbauen, und das verursacht Kosten. Da hast du recht.
ABER DA PASSIERT JA NICHTS. Schon Jahrelang nicht.

Wohin fliesst also die ganze Kohle die die jeden Monat verdienen?

Die Manager streichen sich Monat für Monat super Prämien ein, und die Leute die ein bischen ab vom Schlag wohnen müssen dann mit sowas hier durchs Internet krüppeln :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist der Speedtest von einem Kollegen btw.
Der surft mittlerweile über LTE mit Volumenbegrenzug...welche er in der ersten Monatswoche meist schon verbraucht hat.


----------



## Datamind (8. Mai 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Dann sind sie aber auch dazu verpflichtet, überall und für Jeden das Internet auszubauen, auch in ländlichen Gegenden. Ich denke, die Leute wären sicher auch bereit dafür zu zahlen, wenn jeder auch wirklich eine schnelle Internetleitung bekommen würde.
> Das Leben ist immer ein Nehmen und ein Geben, was sich leider bei solchen Firmen noch nicht rumgesprochen hat, sondern die immer nur am Nehmen sind.
> Wenn jeder superschnelles Internet dadurch kriegen würde, würde ich auch 5-10 Euro im Monat mehr zahlen. Das ist aber dann auch ein Muss, da gibt es keine Ausreden mehr. Wenn sie das aber nicht tun werden, dann werde ich auch wechseln.


 
Schön wäre es. Beim Strompreis das gleiche, die Zeche bezahlt wie immer der kleine Mann und als Grund steht dann da ---> "Netzausbau"

Nur hat man den Netzausbau verschlafen, wie hat z.B. Ungarn und Rumänien es geschafft solche I-Net Geschwindigkeiten hinzukriegen? Was hat die Telekom die ganze Zeit mit den Internetgebühren gemacht, die weit über dem Normalpreis (verglichen mit anderen Anbietern) liegen?


----------



## OField (8. Mai 2013)

Deewee schrieb:


> Faktisch kostet es keinen einzigen Cent wenn ich ein 1000MB Datenpaket von einem Haushalt in Bayern über das Internet zu einem Haushalt in Hamburg schicke.


 
Achso, und die Server der Provider, die für den Datentransfer notwendig sind (DNS und IP-Zuordnung etc) haben keine Betriebskosten und das Personal, das diese wartet arbeitet natürlich völlig umsonst.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Mai 2013)

Deewee schrieb:


> Faktisch kostet es keinen einzigen Cent wenn ich ein 1000MB Datenpaket von einem Haushalt in Bayern über das Internet zu einem Haushalt in Hamburg schicke.
> Die Infrastruktur gab es schon lange vor dem Internet, da jeder Haushalt in Deutschland ohnehin ein Telefonanschluss hat.


 Du glaubst jetzt hoffentlich nicht ernsthaft, dass für das Senden eines Datenpaketes von Bayern nach Hamburg mit hohem Speed einfach nur eine ggf schon seit 50 Jahren vorhandene Drahtverbindung nötig ist und sonst nichts? ^^ 

Wenn das alles so gut wie nix kosten würde, nur weil da schon irgendwelche Drahtleitungen in Deutschland verlegt sind, dann könnte die telekom ja ALLEN Kunden schnelles DSL bieten für einen Preis leicht unterhalb der Konkurrenz, so dass kein vernünftiger Mensch mehr woanders als zur telekom geht, und somit eine Monopolstellung erhalten... 


@Topic: es bleibt auch abzuwarten, wie die Preise sich insgesamt entwickeln. Bei dem Preiskampf der letzten Jahre und gleichzeitig mehr Nutzung der User kann es in der Tat sein, dass die aktuellen Preise auf längere Sicht zu niedrig sind und somit eine Preiserhöhung nicht zu vermeiden ist. Vielleicht bleiben auch einfach nur NOCH niedrigere Preise aus.... bisher wurde es ja immer schneller UND billiger, das kann ja eh nicht endlos so weitergehen.

Aber überhaupt ist es für manche "doof", dass es direkt die sogenannten Flats gibt. Tarifmodelle mit Volumen, die dann billiger sind als Flats, sind eigentlich schon lange überfällig, denn ich kenne nämlich auch viele, die sich ärgern, dass es nur direkt 16k-Flats mit allem drum und dran gibt und nicht auch Verträge für Weniguser. Vor allem Singles mit nem normalen Job, die nicht in ihrer Freizeit auch noch viel mit PC&co am Hut haben, haben oft gar nicht die "Chance", großartig viel GB pro Monat zu verbrauchen. Die checken dann vlt mal emails, surfen alle 2 Tage auch mal ne Stunde aus Spaß, am Wochende vielleicht auch 2 Stunden, dann wird vlt mal was per Amazon oder so bestellt, eventuell mal youtube - das wars dann aber. Und dafür müssen die dann trotzdem ne komplette Flat für Internet+Telefon zahlen, obwohl das am Ende vlt keine 5GB sind. Ein Kumpel von mir hat deswegen zu Hause sogar ÜBERHAUPT KEIN Internet, weil es sich für ihn einfach nicht lohnt.

Die ganzen Dinge, die aktuelle von manchen als "selbstverständlich" dargestellt werden, sind nämlich gar nicht so stark verbreitet, wie man vielleicht in Foren&co denken könnte (wo sich ja wiederum natürlich eher die "rumtreiben", die das Internet intensiver nutzen, so dass man den Eindruck gewinnt, dass "jeder" betroffen sei  ). Solche Dinge wie zB Videostreaming per Internet ist für etliche Leute zB derzeit noch lange kein Thema. Den meisten reichen die vorhandenen TV-Sender aus oder (zumindest in städtischen Gebieten) auch Videotheken, und die große Mehrzahl an Leuten müsste sich für echtes Videostreaming erst mal neue Geräte anschaffen - das will bei weitem nicht jeder. Noch nicht...


----------



## Fielion (8. Mai 2013)

Wieviele Milliarden Gewinn hat die Telekom in den letzten Jahren gemacht?!
Und wo ist all das Geld hin?
Die sollen das Geld verwenden was die ihren Aktionären in den Hals schieben und nicht schon wieder die Kunden schröpfen.
Überall wird alles teurer nur die Löhne steigen nicht...
Nur Wegelagerer die Konzerne.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Mai 2013)

Fielion schrieb:


> Wieviele Milliarden Gewinn hat die Telekom in den letzten Jahren gemacht?!
> Und wo ist all das Geld hin?
> Die sollen das Geld verwenden was die ihren Aktionären in den Hals schieben und nicht schon wieder die Kunden schröpfen.
> Überall wird alles teurer nur die Löhne steigen nicht...
> Nur Wegelagerer die Konzerne.


 
Zum Beispiel hierhin: Bundesligarekord : Bayerns neuer Millionen-Deal mit der Telekom - Nachrichten Sport - Fußball - Bundesliga - FC Bayern München - DIE WELT


----------



## Herbboy (8. Mai 2013)

Fielion schrieb:


> Wieviele Milliarden Gewinn hat die Telekom in den letzten Jahren gemacht?!
> Und wo ist all das Geld hin?


 Seit 2006 pro Jahr ca 1Mrd Gewinn, aber letztes Jahr minus 4,7 Mrd bezogen auf das weltweite Geschäft. 

Bei nem Umsatz in den letzten Jahren von um die 60 Mrd sind 1Mrd grad mal 1,5%. Das ist jetzt nicht grad eine Summe, bei der man davon ausgehen kann, dass ein Konzern seine Kunden schröpft. Bei so riesigen Kundenzahlen sind 1€ mehr oder weniger pro Monat und Kunde aber halt direkt viele hundert Millionen pro Jahr. Genau wie zB bei Strom und Benzin, da wird immer populistisch von Milliardengewinnen geredet, weil Milliarden halt unvorstellbar viel sind und der Durchschnittsbürger dann meint, dass die Konzerne stinkreich seien und sich ärgert. Dass aber ein zB Benzinpreis von 2 Cent weniger direkt aus dem Mrd-Gewinn einen Verlust machen kann, wissen viele nicht.

Und wenn mal eine Investition schiefgeht, können ebenfalls gleich Milliarden fällig werden, so eben auch 2012, wo der Verlust der telekom vor allem wegen Abschreibungen für ausländische Mobilfunkgeschäfte zustandekamen.


@shadow: das ist ja Quatsch, Sportsponsering nun als relevanten Faktor für den "Beweis" zu nehmen, dass große Unternehmen Geld verschwenden. Als Sponsor bist Du in der Öffentlichkeit präsent, das ist oft billiger als Werbung, und zB 30Mio sind dann vor allem bei so großen Unternehmen wiederum pro Kunde auch am Ende nicht zu merken in den Endpreisen, vor allem wenn durch das Sponsoring vlt noch neue Kunden dazukommen und man daher wachsen kann. Und wenn aktuell ein Verein so viel Geld wert ist nur für Sponsoring, dann sicher der FCB, obwohl ich dem das ebensowenig gönne wie du offenbar  da würd ich mich wenn überhaupt eher als Telekom-Angesteller ärgern, denn ohne die Bayern könnte jeder ca 130€ mehr pro Jahr bekommen


----------



## Chronik (8. Mai 2013)

"Telekom drosselt DSL: Klassische Flatrates bleiben bestehen - Gegen Aufpreis"
Was für ein Unding. Das nur weil die Telekom ihr Leitungen in Dörfern und Städten ausbauen will. Gut ich wohn zwar nicht aufm Dorf aber da wo ich wohne is die Leitung auch nicht unbedingt gut aber das sei mal dahin gestellt (ich streame ja nicht durchweg).

Man muss sich mal überlegen man zahlt eig. für vorraussichtliche Kunden, die noch kein DSL oder zu geringe DSL Geschwindigkeit haben. Klar ich bin auch dafür das Deutschland "internet-Fähig" wird aber so bei einem Unternehmen (Telekom) die pro Jahr genügend Gewinn erwirtschaften. Und jetzt soll man noch für eine "Flatrate" draufzahlen!?

Nee da hört da spaß auf.


----------



## MisterSmith (8. Mai 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel von mir hat deswegen zu Hause sogar ÜBERHAUPT KEIN Internet, weil es sich für ihn einfach nicht lohnt.


Für so etwas gibt es Websticks mit Flat by Call, also man bezahlt nur für die Zeit die man das Internet nutzt, kommt aber nicht über Betrag x hinaus.

Für Leute die wenig im Internet sind, wäre dieses um ein vielfaches günstiger als eine Flatrate der Telekom mit Volumenlimit.


----------



## danthe (8. Mai 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Seit 2006 pro Jahr ca 1Mrd Gewinn, aber letztes Jahr minus 4,7 Mrd bezogen auf das weltweite Geschäft.
> 
> Bei nem Umsatz in den letzten Jahren von um die 60 Mrd sind 1Mrd grad mal 1,5%. Das ist jetzt nicht grad eine Summe, bei der man davon ausgehen kann, dass ein Konzern seine Kunden schröpft. Bei so riesigen Kundenzahlen sind 1€ mehr oder weniger pro Monat und Kunde aber halt direkt viele hundert Millionen pro Jahr. Genau wie zB bei Strom und Benzin, da wird immer populistisch von Milliardengewinnen geredet, weil Milliarden halt unvorstellbar viel sind und der Durchschnittsbürger dann meint, dass die Konzerne stinkreich seien und sich ärgert. Dass aber ein zB Benzinpreis von 2 Cent weniger direkt aus dem Mrd-Gewinn einen Verlust machen kann, wissen viele nicht.
> 
> Und wenn mal eine Investition schiefgeht, können ebenfalls gleich Milliarden fällig werden, so eben auch 2012, wo der Verlust der telekom vor allem wegen Abschreibungen für ausländische Mobilfunkgeschäfte zustandekamen.



Die Firma, die unser Geld kassiert, ist allerdings die *Telekom Deutschland* (ja ich weiß, verwirrender Name). Sie ist die Tochterfirma der Deutschen Telekom speziell für Heimanwender und hat dieses Jahr, im Gegensatz zum Konzern, *4,3 Milliarden Euro Gewinn* bei - jetzt kommts - *13,8 Milliarden Euro Umsatz* gemacht. Etwa 50 % Gewinnspanne also (9,5 Kosten gegen 4,3 Gewinn). Das ist schon ein wesentlich größerer Brocken und lässt viel eher den Schluss zu, dass Kunden geschröpft werden.

Quelle: Telekom startet mit Gewinn- und Umsatzrückgang ins Jahr | Top-Nachrichten | Reuters


----------



## Imhothep (8. Mai 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wenn dem so wäre, würde sich doch unweigerlich die frage stellen, weshalb die telekom trotzdem zig millionen kunden hat.



weil viele zu bequem sind zu wechseln , ist doch bei strom und gas genauso 

ich bin schon vor jahren zu alice , jetzt O2 , gewechselt


----------



## Sheggo (8. Mai 2013)

> "Wir wollen auch in Zukungt Flatrates anbieten", so der Telekom-Chef weiter. Allerdings sei es heute noch nicht möglich Preise für 2016 festzulegen. Intensivnutzer sollten sich jedoch darauf einstellen im Monat 10 bis 20 Euro mehr bezahlen zu müssen.


also wenn mir die Telekom einen Transfer von (keine Ahnung was 2016 möglich ist) 2Gbit/s GARANTIERT (und nicht "bis zu"), dann bin ich auch gerne bereit, mehr zu bezahlen.
aber sie sollen halt nicht so tun, als hätten sie bisher nichts durch den Netz-NICHT-Ausbau verdient und immer jammern, dass die Investitionen zu hoch wären. in wenigen Monaten/Jahren wird LTE und Kabel-DSL so flächendeckend verfügbar sein, dass kaum noch einer auf die Telekom angewiesen ist dann haben sie mal wieder einen Trend verschlafen


----------



## doomkeeper (8. Mai 2013)

Cool jetzt bringt Telekom auch DLCs fürs Internet


----------



## Deewee (8. Mai 2013)

Sheggo schrieb:


> in wenigen Monaten/Jahren wird LTE und Kabel-DSL so flächendeckend verfügbar sein, dass kaum noch einer auf die Telekom angewiesen ist dann haben sie mal wieder einen Trend verschlafen


 
Kabel + DSL sind zwei verschiedene Geschichten 
Ich bin seit 2 Jahren bei Unitymedia (Kabel), jetzt aktuell mit einer 100k Leitung...ich kann es jedem nur empfehlen.
Da kommt keine DSL Leitung ran 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und P/L ist das ganze auch unschlagbar.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Mai 2013)

danthe schrieb:


> Die Firma, die unser Geld kassiert, ist allerdings die *Telekom Deutschland* (ja ich weiß, verwirrender Name). Sie ist die Tochterfirma der Deutschen Telekom speziell für Heimanwender und hat dieses Jahr, im Gegensatz zum Konzern, *4,3 Milliarden Euro Gewinn* bei - jetzt kommts - *13,8 Milliarden Euro Umsatz* gemacht. Etwa 50 % Gewinnspanne also (9,5 Kosten gegen 4,3 Gewinn). Das ist schon ein wesentlich größerer Brocken und lässt viel eher den Schluss zu, dass Kunden geschröpft werden.
> 
> Quelle: Telekom startet mit Gewinn- und Umsatzrückgang ins Jahr | Top-Nachrichten | Reuters



Das mag so sein, aber wie willst Du da genau verrechnen, welche Kosten bei der Telekom D wo und wie anfallen und ob nicht gewisse Dinge in anderen Unternehmenszweigen rein "formal" gesehen untergebracht werden aus Spargründen oder um den Gewinn speziell der Telekom D zu erhöhen, um ein besseres Bild darzustellen? zB nehmen wir mal an, dass die ganzen Router und Smartphones, die an die Kunden ausgegeben werden, von der Telekom D wiederum auch nur "gemietet" sind bei einem Telekom-Zweig, der die Hardware einkauft, dann ist das schon mal ein großer Kostenfaktor, der wegfällt. Oder ob zB vor allem anfängliche Investitionen nicht anfielen, weil wirklich alles relevante von anderen Unternehmenszweigen der Telekom gemietet oder übernommen werden konnte? Aus solchen Gründen halte ich es für kritisch, wenn man nur ein Teilgebiet eines großen Konzernes betrachtet.

Laut Wikipedia hat die Telekom D ca 58 Mio Kunden, dann wären das bei 4,3Mrd Gewinn pro Jahr ca 75€ Gewinn pro Kunde, pro Monat ca 6,25€. Da ist dann so oder so auch die Frage, ob man das jetzt extrem viel findet oder nicht, und viel wichtiger: ob es denn stetig bei den ca 4Mrd bleibt oder ob da vlt auch Gewinne in absehbarer Zeit für Investitionen wieder ausgegeben werden. Es ist ja nicht so, dass der Gewinn einfach an Vorstandsmitglieder und Aktionäre verteilt wird    und grad ein Unternehmen, das eine große Infrastruktur anbietet und sehr sehr viele Kunden mit längerfristigen Verträgen hat, darf an sich nicht nur einen sehr knappen Gewinn kalkulieren, das wäre fahrlässig. Das ist eben nicht so wie bei vielen anderen Firmen, die einfach nur Produkte herstellen und dann auch die produktpreise sehr schnell anpassen können.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Mai 2013)

Sheggo schrieb:


> also wenn mir die Telekom einen Transfer von (keine Ahnung was 2016 möglich ist) 2Gbit/s GARANTIERT (und nicht "bis zu"), dann bin ich auch gerne bereit, mehr zu bezahlen.
> aber sie sollen halt nicht so tun, als hätten sie bisher nichts durch den Netz-NICHT-Ausbau verdient und immer jammern, dass die Investitionen zu hoch wären. in wenigen Monaten/Jahren wird LTE und Kabel-DSL so flächendeckend verfügbar sein, dass kaum noch einer auf die Telekom angewiesen ist dann haben sie mal wieder einen Trend verschlafen


 
Dummerweise sind diese beiden Arten von Internet aber sehr "anfällig" für Überlastung. Du teilst Dir die beworbene Bandbreite mit vielen anderen, da gibt es zB bei LTE auch schon viele schlechte Erfahrungen. Gerade da, wo es kein DSL gibt und daher schon viele auf LTE umgestiegen sind, merken das viele vor allem abends, wenn "jeder" online gehen will.

Da werden sich sicher einige noch wundern, wenn die auf LTE / Kabel umsteigen und dann mehr und mehr auf die gleiche Idee kommen  oder es müssen deutlich mehr Verteilerpunkte/Sender her, und dann wird es wiederum teurer... 


ach so: auch die telekom bietet LTE ^^


----------



## Deewee (8. Mai 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Dummerweise sind diese beiden Arten von Internet aber sehr "anfällig" für Überlastung.



Stimmt im bezug auf Kabel nur teilweise.
Kann jetzt nur aus meiner Erfahrung berichten (bei uns in der Gegend haben mittlerweile sauviele Kabel), es schwankt teilweise schon.
Aber bei einem Bruttowert von 100k merkt man es nicht wirklich, wenn man kurzzeitig nur 80k oder 60k zur Verfügung hat, und das ist immer noch schneller als VDSL von der Telekom.

Auch ist es bei Kabel so, das die Verbindung nicht abreisst, wenn das Netz überladen ist.
Ich kann mich noch an die Telekom und auch Versatel erinnern, wenn die Netze da gut ausgelastet waren ist regelmäßig die komplette Verbindung weg gewesen. Extrem nervig, speziell bei Online Spielen....das geht halt mal garnicht.

Ich vermisse DSL kein Stück... hatte anfangs auch bedenken wegen Ping, und schlechter Leitung.
Das hat sich dann ganz schnell als unbegründet herrausgestellt.


----------



## Sakurai (8. Mai 2013)

Anfällig sind auch die DSL Leitungen, einfach mal ins Telekom Forum schauen, ist nicht so das es tausende Threads gibt über Störungen, geringe Leistungen, derbe Drosselungen etc.

Nichts ist perfekt, damit muss man leben, man kann Glück haben oder pech, egal ob DSL, Kabel, LTE.

Allerdings ist es schon nen Unterschied wenn man 100K Kabel hat und zu Stoßzeiten dann eben "nur" noch "hust" 80K oder 70K.
Immer noch besser als ne 16K Leitung zu bestellen und am ende nur 1K oder 2K zu haben.


----------



## Deewee (8. Mai 2013)

Sakurai schrieb:


> Nichts ist perfekt, damit muss man leben, man kann Glück haben oder pech, egal ob DSL, Kabel, LTE.



Kabel ist verdammt nah dran *g*
Und ich hab fast alle Anbieter durch, bin seit ~20 Jahren im Internet.



Sakurai schrieb:


> Allerdings ist es schon nen Unterschied wenn man 100K Kabel hat und zu Stoßzeiten dann eben "nur" noch "hust" 80K oder 70K.
> Immer noch besser als ne 16K Leitung zu bestellen und am ende nur 1K oder 2K zu haben.


 
Hab schon spitzenwerte von 22-23MB / Sekunde beim Downloaden gehabt, aber im Normalfall liegt es so bei 16-18 was auch verdammt gut ist


----------



## weisauchnicht (8. Mai 2013)

@Herbboy
Was interessiert uns in Deutschland denn,ob die Telekom DEUTSCHLAND ,im Ausland minus macht?
Was sollen wir deutschen denn noch alles zahlen?Irgendwo muss doch mal ein punkt sein.


----------



## MisterSmith (8. Mai 2013)

Deewee schrieb:


> Kabel ist verdammt nah dran *g*
> Und ich hab fast alle Anbieter durch, bin seit ~20 Jahren im Internet.


Bei deinem Kabelanschluss mag das so sein, aber uneingeschränkt für alle Anschlüsse kann man das sicher nicht sagen. Und dein Ping ist jetzt auch nicht gerade beeindruckend.

Zumindest nicht besser als bei meinem 32k Anschluss über Kabel, dieser liegt im Schnitt bei max. 15. Und Speedtest sucht ja den Server nach dem besten Ping heraus.


----------



## doomkeeper (8. Mai 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Bei deinem Kabelanschluss mag das so sein, aber uneingeschränkt für alle Anschlüsse kann man das sicher nicht sagen. Und dein Ping ist jetzt auch nicht gerade beeindruckend.
> 
> Zumindest nicht besser als bei meinem 32k Anschluss, dieser liegt im Schnitt bei ca. 15. Und Speedtest sucht ja den Server nach dem besten Ping heraus.


 
Ping ist eine reine Glückssache aus eigener Erfahrung.
Vor allem bei Onlinespielen ist Ping wirklich von vielen Faktoren abhängig.

War früher bei 1und1, Freenet und Telekom (Bayern)und dort waren die Pings oft
sehr sprunghaft.
Es gab Zeiten da war der Ping bei 15 aber an schlechten ging
der mal zwischendurch bis 70 hoch.

Nach 2 Jahren Kabel D 32K hab ich derartige Sprünge nicht erlebt.
Mein Ping übersteigt nie den Wert 30 und bleibt eigentlich immer im 20 - 30 Bereich.

Ich hätte mir Kabel wirklich schlechter vorgestellt aber das Risiko
war es mir wert denn ich hab noch nie eine derart stabile, schnelle und billige Internetverbindung
gehabt.

Bei T, 1und1 und Freenet gabs oft Monat für Monat immer ein wenig Ärger...
Vor allem 1und1 kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus 
weil ich irgendwann die Verbindungsabbrüche aufgehört hab zu zählen. 

Bei Ping ist der wert unter 30 absolut spitze und hängt nicht mehr von der Technik/Leitung/Bandbreite ab.
Der wesentliche Faktor ist Ort, Verteiler, Server, Netzwerkcode (Spiel) usw.

Bei 1und1 hab ich früher mit 6000 + Fastpath auch teilweise mit einem Ping von 10 gespielt
aber ich kenne viele die auch ohne Fastpath stabile 15 hatten.

Internet(stabilität) ist teilweise wirklich reine Glückssache.... Es sei denn man sucht und recherchiert
nach guten Wohnplätzen mit sehr gutem Internet.
Aber selbst das ist oft nicht sicher weil ich aus meinem Freundschaftskreis
mitbekommen habe dass selbst im Mehrfamilienhäusern völlig verschiedene 
Leistungen vorhanden sind.


----------



## Sha6rath (8. Mai 2013)

Armes Deutschland ^^


----------



## xotoxic242 (9. Mai 2013)

Auch die werden noch zur Hölle fahren.
Irgendwann kommt die Strafe für alle die den hals nicht voll genug bekommen!
Zur Hölle mit denen...............zur Hölle mit der ganzen EU!


----------



## Theojin (9. Mai 2013)

Ich habe mir ja auch überlegt, zu kündigen. Auch wenn ich zufrieden mit mit meiner Leitung von der Telekom. Support mußte ich zum Glück noch nie bemühen ( ich hatte aber mal ein Vorstellungsgespräch in einem Call Center, wo Tkom Support angeboten wurde, wohl dem, der diesen nie braucht! ). 

Mein Problem ist einfach, hier gibt außer 1und1 keinen anderen Anbieter. Und ich wohne nicht auf einem Kuhdorf, sondern in einer 100,000 Einwohnerstadt mit recht großem Industrieanteil ( VW, MAN, Bosch, usw ). Kabelanschluß gibts zwar, aber zumindest in meiner Straße kein Internet darüber. Alle anderen Anbieter können mir nichts anbieten.

Gut, Congstar noch, aber die sind ja nur ne Art Subunternehmen vom rosa Riesen.

Tja, was machen? Eine andere Art des wirksamen Protests fällt mir nicht ein. Legalen Protest meine ich.


----------



## MisterSmith (9. Mai 2013)

@doomkeeper
Den durchschnittlich max. 15'er Ping bezog ich natürlich auf Speedtest, der letzte lag zwar bei 21, aber die allermeisten bei 10. Bei Server im Ausland habe ich selbstverständlich einen höheren Ping, hängt aber wie du auch angemerkt hast von dem Netzcode, Servern usw. ab.


----------



## DerBloP (9. Mai 2013)

ups, hier stand einer aufm Schlauch, Augen auf beim Tomaten kauf O_p


----------



## RedDragon20 (9. Mai 2013)

Theojin schrieb:


> Tja, was machen? Eine andere Art des wirksamen Protests fällt mir nicht ein. Legalen Protest meine ich.


 
Kack in einen Beutel, zünde ihn an und leg ihn des Nachts vor die Telekomtür. Das ist nur dann illegal, wenn du erwischt wirst.


----------



## CardinaleRatzinger (9. Mai 2013)

10 bis 20 euro mehr ? 
20 € sollte meiner Meinung die ganze Flatrate kosten.    Die Telekom ist sowieso nicht ganz dicht mit ihrer Preisen, sei es Telefon, Handy, oder Internet. Der Laden gehört von Haus aus boykottiert. 

mfg hank


----------



## louplex (9. Mai 2013)

Ich finde es merkwürdig, dass das Pseudoargument "Wir müssen die Preise erhöhen, weil wir die Netze ausbauen wollen" einfach so geschluckt wird.
Dieses Argument impliziert ja, dass man ohne Preiserhöhung Minus durch den Netzausbau machen würde, obwohl man sich durch den Netzausbau dementsprechend auch neue Kunden erhofft, die die ganzen Kosten wieder refinanzieren. Ein wirtschaftlich geführtes Unternehmen würde dieses Unterfangen dann wohl kaum erst ins Rollen bringen.

Würdet ihr dieses Argument bei anderen auch schlucken?
Audi muss seine Autos teurer machen, weil sie neue Autohäuser bauen wollen, um mehr Autos zu verkaufen...
Warner Brothers macht seine Filme teurer, weil sie mehr DVDs produzieren, die verkauft werden sollen...
Der Bäcker nebenan macht die Brötchen teurer, weil die Nachfrage so hoch ist und sie jetzt mehr Brötchen backen müssen...

Müsste nicht eigentlich das Gegenteil der Fall sein? Eine Firma expandiert, erweitert ihr Geschäftsfeld, produziert mehr und setzt mehr ab... und erhöht gleichzeitig die Preise? Seit wann funktioniert Marktwirtschaft so, wenn es sich nicht um ein staatlich reglementiertes Monopol handelt?

Wenn die Telekom meint, sie müsse ihre Geschäfte immer noch so tätigen, als hätte sie das staatliche Monopol inne, sollte sich jeder Kunde den Gesetzen der freien Marktwirtschaft nach einfach einen neuen Anbieter suchen. Es gibt genug davon.


----------



## MisterSmith (9. Mai 2013)

louplex schrieb:


> Würdet ihr dieses Argument bei anderen auch schlucken?


Ursprünglich war ja das Argument, dass es darum geht die Mehrkosten durch den erhöhten Datentransfer nicht auf alle zu Verteilen, sondern nur diejenigen die dafür verantwortlich sind bezahlen zu lassen.

Aber eigentlich dürfte klar sein, dass sie die Leute loswerden wollen, denn natürlich wird die Mehrheit mit einem sehr hohen Traffic dann zur Konkurrenz wechseln oder sie würden mehr bezahlen als sie müssten.

Klar kann man das so machen, es ist aber dann halt keine echte Flatrate mehr, wird aber auf der Telekomseite aber immer noch als eine solche verkauft werden.

Diese Täuschung der Kunden, nicht nur bei der Telekom natürlich, sollte spätestens bei Einführung dieser Drosselung rechtlich unterbunden werden und der Verbraucherschutz hat dies zum Glück auch wenigstens schon mal angedeutet.


----------



## Kerusame (9. Mai 2013)

hmm, naja der telekom sind internetnutzer halt ein dorn im auge.


----------



## Deewee (9. Mai 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Bei deinem Kabelanschluss mag das so sein, aber uneingeschränkt für alle Anschlüsse kann man das sicher nicht sagen. Und dein Ping ist jetzt auch nicht gerade beeindruckend.



Wenn du nicht gerade FPS in einer Pro-Liga spielst, ist das völlig ausreichen.


----------



## MisterSmith (9. Mai 2013)

Deewee schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht gerade FPS in einer Pro-Liga spielst, ist das völlig ausreichen.


Ja, wenn man immer den Ping von Speedtest hätte, da der auch den schnellsten in der Nähe auswählt. So einen guten habe ich aber zumindest bei Spielen auf Europäischen Server kaum.


----------



## doomkeeper (9. Mai 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ja, wenn man immer den Ping von Speedtest hätte, da der auch den schnellsten in der Nähe auswählt. So einen guten habe ich aber zumindest bei Spielen auf Europäischen Server kaum.


 
Man sollte u.a. nicht annehmen dass die Pinganzeige z.b. bei einem Scoreboard
dass dort der tatsächliche Wert angegeben wird.

Selbst auf vielen Lans hat man einen Ping von 10~ (effektive 15~) und mir ist kein Unterschied
zu meinen 25 / 30 aufgefallen.

Aber wie gesagt das hängt vor allem letztendlich vom Spiel und seinem Netzwerkcode ab.
In CS kommt das Waffenverhalten noch dazu und in Q3
war damals die Lightning Gun (Shaft)
bei einem Ping über 50 schlecht zu kontrollieren
weil man einen Strahl permanent führen musste und dieser
bei schlechtem Ping hinterher ging.

Trotzdem können wir heute glücklich über stabilere Pings sein.
Früher waren die Ping Unterschiede viel extremer (Vor allem wo Fastpath nicht mehr angeboten wurde).

Aber mittlerlweile sieht man durchgehend Pings unter 50 auf deutschen Servern wo
früher viele mit 100er unterwegs waren.

Spiele-Pings haben sich gut stabilisiert in den letzten Jahren, mMn.

Der "perverseste" Anbieter war damals Congster mit Pings unter 10 
Da war man der King auf dem Server 

http://www.speedmeter.de/speedtest/result/73269222


----------



## Svatlas (9. Mai 2013)

Das nenne ich mal elegantes zurückrudern Herr Obermann. Wenn dem wirklich so wäre, hätte er das direkt mit Ankündigung der Drosselung kund getan. Unglaubwürdig.... Nur weil ihm die VBZ jetzt im Nacken hängt. 

Der größte Witz ist ja, er sagt er könne jetzt noch keine Preise nennen, aber seine Kunden 2016-18 in die Steinzeit schießen. So viele Aussagen die sich widersprechen Herr Obermann.  Wenn der glaubt ich zahle dann 70 Euro, da soll er sich mal getrost an den Kopf packen  womöglich dann nur für eine 1 Mbit Leitung, weil 384Kbits ja ein Meilenstein ist 2018.


----------



## MisterSmith (9. Mai 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Spiele-Pings haben sich gut stabilisiert in den letzten Jahren, mMn.
> http://www.speedmeter.de/speedtest/result/73269222


Das es besser geworden ist bestreite ich überhaupt nicht. 
Nur merke ich Lags deutlich, egal ob FPS oder MMORPG, bei ersterem schieße ich schon mal ab und zu auf Spielfiguren, die da gar nicht mehr da sein sollten.

Und z. B. bei der Demo von Diablo 3 ist mir noch nicht einmal aufgefallen, dass meine Grafikkarte herunter getaktet war bzw. ich habe natürlich schon im Vergleich zu davor gemerkt, dass es noch langsamer war, aber ich dachte das wäre nur ein stärkerer Lag als zuvor. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn das nicht preislich für mich keinen Unterschied machen würde, hätte ich schon längst auf 16k umgestellt, jedenfalls mal ausprobiert, denn die 4-5k mehr, würden sich beim regulären Preis für 32k nicht lohnen.


----------



## doomkeeper (9. Mai 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Das es besser geworden ist bestreite ich überhaupt nicht.
> Nur merke ich Lags deutlich, egal ob FPS oder MMORPG, bei ersterem schieße ich schon mal ab und zu auf Spielfiguren, die da gar nicht mehr da sein sollten.
> 
> Und z. B. bei der Demo von Diablo 3 ist mir noch nicht einmal aufgefallen, dass meine Grafikkarte herunter getaktet war bzw. ich habe natürlich schon im Vergleich zu davor gemerkt, dass es noch langsamer war, aber ich dachte das wäre nur ein stärkerer Lag als zuvor.
> ...


 
Beim ersteren ist sowas in CS & Q3 vorhanden.
Aber das ist eher ein allgemeiner Multiplayer Bug als eine Verbindungsgeschichte.

Wie gesagt es ist und bleibt der Netzwerkcode der die meisten "Glitches" verursacht
und eben so "ungenau" arbeiten muss damit jeder mit seiner Einstellung
spielen kann.

Sowas lässt sich aber oft in Configs anpassen.
Letztendlich ist der Netzwerkcode das wichtigste Glied in der Kette
weil die 08/15 Internetleitung von heute ihre Leistung bereits erfüllt.

Außer es ist natürlich ein großes Spiel wie WoW dann
muss man mit gelegentlichen Lags usw leben weil die Spielwelt einfach
permanent extrem viel arbeiten muss.

Was hast du für eine Leitung?


----------



## TheClayAllison (9. Mai 2013)

louplex schrieb:


> Ich finde es merkwürdig, dass das Pseudoargument "Wir müssen die Preise erhöhen, weil wir die Netze ausbauen wollen" einfach so geschluckt wird.
> Dieses Argument impliziert ja, dass man ohne Preiserhöhung Minus durch den Netzausbau machen würde, obwohl man sich durch den Netzausbau dementsprechend auch neue Kunden erhofft, die die ganzen Kosten wieder refinanzieren. Ein wirtschaftlich geführtes Unternehmen würde dieses Unterfangen dann wohl kaum erst ins Rollen bringen.
> 
> Würdet ihr dieses Argument bei anderen auch schlucken?
> ...


 
Sehe das genauso! Aber ich vermute die anderen Anbieter werden der Telekom folgen um etwas vom Kuchen abzubekommen oder vielleicht entschließen sie sich dagegen zu wirken.
Also 2016 ist das Flatrate-Zeitalter somit Geschichte. Ich bin mal gespannt wie geschickt die Telekom die Preise gestalten wird um den Umstieg attraktiver zu machen. Bis 2016 haben sie ja genug Zeit den Markt und die Konkurenz zu beobachten.


----------



## Deewee (9. Mai 2013)

TheClayAllison schrieb:


> Sehe das genauso! Aber ich vermute die anderen Anbieter werden der Telekom folgen um etwas vom Kuchen abzubekommen



Glaub ich ehrlich gesagt nicht... wir leben hier in Europa.
Uns ist es nicht scheissegal was sie mit dem Internet anstellen, wie bsw den Amerikanern.
Wenn das soweit kommt sind dicke Proteste vorprogrammiert.

Das Internet ist uns mittlerweile genauso wichtig wie Bier, schöne Autos, Autobahnen ohne Tempolimits und P0rn


----------



## MisterSmith (9. Mai 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Was hast du für eine Leitung?


Die gleiche wie du und bis zu diesem Test dachte ich eigentlich auch Kabel Deutschland, aber anscheinend habe ich Superkabel.de.  Kleiner Scherz, ich weiß natürlich dass das auch Kabel Deutschland ist.

Mir fällt da gerade ein ich sollte vielleicht mal die aktuellsten Treiber für meine Netzwerkkarte installieren, ich hab nur die von der Treiber-CD genommen.


----------



## Datamind (10. Mai 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Cool jetzt bringt Telekom auch DLCs fürs Internet


 
Freu dich nicht zu früh, es könnten noch Leitungsgekoppelte Telekom Router mit DRM Maßnahmen auf uns warten.

Oder schlimmer noch, eine backdoor fürs BKA, schließlich steht jeder von uns unter Terrorverdacht. Der Ziercke weiß vor lauter Tatendrang schon nicht mehr so Recht wie er sich äußern soll


----------



## TheClayAllison (10. Mai 2013)

Deewee schrieb:


> Glaub ich ehrlich gesagt nicht... wir leben hier in Europa.
> Uns ist es nicht scheissegal was sie mit dem Internet anstellen, wie bsw den Amerikanern.
> Wenn das soweit kommt sind dicke Proteste vorprogrammiert.
> 
> Das Internet ist uns mittlerweile genauso wichtig wie Bier, schöne Autos, Autobahnen ohne Tempolimits und P0rn


 
Da hasse rescht  Ich gehe immer vom Schlimmsten aus, freue mich dann aber umso mehr wenn es nicht eintrifft.


----------



## bottleBub (12. Mai 2013)

Der Witz an der Sache ist ja das die Telekom von allen Anbietern eh schon der teuerste Laden ist und dann auch noch so ne Aktion mit der begründung vonwegen *iwo muss ja das Geld herkommen* also das ist ja wohl der grösste Witz aller Zeiten, wenn die Telekom-Kunden nicht alle völlig behindert sind (sry aber anders kann man es in diesem Fall nun wirklich nicht sagen, jedenfalls nicht schonender^^) dann rennen sie dem Drecksladen in Scharen davon dass der Teuerkom nichts anderes mehr übrig bleiben wird als ihre gedrosselten Flats für 100 € im Monat anzubieten woraufhin nochmehr Kunden wegfallen und sie das *Flat-Projekt* als gescheitert ansehen, daraufhin keinerlei Flats mehr anbieten sondern nurnoch Datentarife bei denen jedes MB 5 Cent kosten wird was abgesehn von gesponserten Geschäfftspartnern alle anderen Kunden Vertreiben wird und die Telekom endgültig mit vollem karacho gegen die Wand gebrettert ist, ein herrlicher Ausblick


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Mai 2013)

Am 16. Mai soll es da auch eine Demo in Köln geben: DSL: Stra


----------

